# Fiona and Symphony



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

*Fiona and Symphony - updated with question and pic of icky goo*

Well, we had quite a night last night/day today! Both Fiona and Symphony kidded early this morning, and both had some complications. Fiona had a doeling, dead on arrival, and a buckling who had fluid in his lungs. We - mostly Mom, through the advice from one of our goat mentors and friends from afar- managed to get him breathing clearly. He was loosing body temp fast so we knew we had to get him into the house to warm him up. Since he wasn't sucking, we had to tube feed him the first bit of colostrum. That was a first for me. My sister, Ada then took over and kept him warm and kept trying to get him to take the bottle. He is doing well now - taking the bottle little bits at a time and holding his own. He's a sleepy little guy still though. Fiona is still working on expelling the placenta and it is slow going, mostly because she has no babies nursing off of her. Our plan is to keep taking him out to her for visits so when he's strong enough to go back with her, she'll accept him even if we'll still be bottle feeding him. So far, she's not overly thrilled about him, but she's not ignoring him either.

While all this was going on, we were keeping an eye on Symphony, who had birthed the first bubble but wasn't progressing any farther. It got to be quite a long time so we called the vet's emergency line. Her advice was to go in and check if the kid was in proper position. As Mom was preparing to do so, the kid started coming - one leg and a nose, with the other leg folded back. Since the kid (a doeling) already had her head out and was breathing, it was too late to push her back in and straighten the leg. This time we called another goat mentor and nearby friend, Heather, who coached us through pulling her out. Mom and I were both pulling as hard as we could and we were saying "we can't do this!" but God gave strength and we did. We thought for sure we'd lost her too as she was very limp and weak, but Mom kept working on her, clearing her lungs, and finally she sneezed and is now doing great! She's a big girl - 9lbs! - and Symphony is a small doe, which made things even more difficult. Symphony seems to be doing fine too, we just need to keep an eye out and make sure nothing gets infected or was torn while we pulled her out.

Right now we're thankful and exhausted.

Fiona's little guy










Symphony's big girl


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What cuties! Congrats on the successful dystocias!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad it turned out mostly well, congrats on your hard work! Now Im ready to steal that darlin little sweater; might as well take the package it's wrapped around too.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks. 

I have a question about Fiona... she's still got that goo hanging and every once in a while she'll lay down and kind of push. But she passed most of the afterbirth, including the placenta, this morning - I saw it, saw her eat most of it. 

Is it possible that she's still got something inside or is this just ick? It's a thickish rope, red, there's a piece of thinner thick white stuff in it. A friend came over to look at her and said it was the end of the placenta stuff, the bumpy knobby stuff. I've tied it in a knot to give it some weight, given her some herbs, selenium/e gel, and am monitoring her temp which at last check was 104.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Temp 103.5 now. Here are a few pics


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like placenta to me.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

So, more placenta in addition to the big bubbly goop thing she passed this morning?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Congrats. Sorry you had a hard time but at least two are alive. That's quite a day for sure.



.:Linz:. said:


> So, more placenta in addition to the big bubbly goop thing she passed this morning?


Sometimes placenta passes in parts.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Still no progress this am. Mom went in - something there prob retained kid. Vet coming in half hour.


----------



## nikkigees1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh bless, any news


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh that's terrible. Let us know what happens.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

We had to put her down. http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f201/goodbye-sweet-fiona-141925/


----------



## nikkigees1 (Feb 26, 2013)

So sorry to hear xx


----------

